# Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück



## LP96 (27. Dezember 2011)

*Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Gigabyte hat in einer Pressemitteilung vom 26.12. eine Rückrufaktion für die aktuellen Sandy-Bridge-E Mainboards mit X79-Chipsatz, namentlich GA-X79-UD3, GA-X79-UD5 und G1.Assassin 2, angekündigt. Dies wird durch die verwendeten Bauteile nötig, die bei hoher Übertaktung zu einem Defekt des Boards führen könnten. Solange man die Mainboards noch verwendet, wird ein Bios-Update auf die neueste Version empfohlen. Diese sind auf der Produktseite bei Gigabyte erhältlich. Offiziel heißt es dort in der Bios-Changelog "Improve protection mechanism", also eine Verbesserung der Schutzmechanismen.

Video:GIGABYTE's mobo X79-UD3 is burning!! - YouTube (vielen Dank an *Wolff1975*)

Quellen: Computerbase (dort ist auch die offiziele Pressemitteilung auf chinesich verlinkt)

Update: Es liegt nun eine Pressemitteilung bei Gigabyte USA vor. Diese widerlegt die Rückrufaktion. In dieser wird bei allen X79-Mainboards von Gigabyte, also G1.Assassin 2 , GA-X79-UD7, GA-X79-UD5 and GA-X79-UD3, von einer erhöhten Hitzeentwicklung bei sehr starker Übertaktung gesprochen, jedoch wird kein Grund dafür genannt. Ein Bios-Update wird deswegen empfohlen. Gigabyte wird nun darauf achten, dass bei neu ausgelieferten Mainboards die neueste Bios-Version aufgeflasht ist. Sollte der Benutzer jedoch immer noch nicht mit seinem Produkt zufrieden sein, so kann ein bedingungsloser Austausch beantragt werden.
Quelle:Gigabyte Press Release


P.S.: Da dies meine erste User-News ist würde ich mich über Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Ein kurzes Statement wieso genau die Bretter zurückgerufen werden müssen wäre noch gut.


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

steht doch im CB Link wieso und warum


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



LP96 schrieb:


> ...die bei hoher Übertaktung zu einem Defekt des Boards führen könnten.


 
So einen kurzen Satz wollte ich aber hören, Micky.


----------



## Wolff1975 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

hier der Video Link dazu : GIGABYTE's mobo X79-UD3 is burning!! - YouTube

Minute 3:50

das ist sehr blamabel für Gigabyte


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

oh je... da haben sie bestimmt mal wieder am falschen Ende gespart - und schon dürfen die Käufer  das ausbaden.


----------



## lunar19 (27. Dezember 2011)

Man man man, da hat wieder jemand nicht aufgepasst..


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Nanu? Das System schaltet doch scheinbar rechtzeitig ab, und trotzdem brennt dann noch was durch?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Als "Early Adopter" ist man echt zunehmend der Depp.
Am besten wartet man immer ein Jahr bevor man kauft, dann sind die Sachen wenigstens ausgereift, aber dann auch schon fast wieder veraltet, weil die Nachfolger kommen


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Sicher Intels schuld


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Hatte 3 AM3+ Gigabyte Boards, alle gingen nacheinander in den Hardwarehimmel, für mich ist Gigabyte echt nichts mehr Wert. 

Asus bleibt mMn immernoch der König der Boards


----------



## Snake7 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Gigabyte eben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

 Ui, das ist nicht gut für Gigabyte's Ruf.
Schade, ich hatte Gigabyte immer zu den Top Drei Hauptplatinenherstellern gezählt, aber jetzt ist mein vertrauen doch ein wenig zurück gegangen.
Das wird sich Finanzielle negativ niederschlagen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Das wird finanziell sicher nicht sehr negativ einschlagen. 
Leute vergesst nicht, dass overclocking den Verlust der Garantie bedeutet und da kann ich nur sagen "selbst Schuld".

Da hier aber sehr viele meinen, dass OCler und Hardcoregamer das Gro der PC-Gamer-Gemeinde ausmacht wundert mich so manche Aussage nicht mehr. Overclocker sind eine Randgruppe, schnallt das doch endlich mal. Geld wird im lowend und midrange Segment verdient.


----------



## spw (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hatte 3 AM3+ Gigabyte Boards, alle gingen nacheinander in den Hardwarehimmel, für mich ist Gigabyte echt nichts mehr Wert.
> 
> Asus bleibt mMn immernoch der König der Boards


 
nene wurden von ASROCk überholt.... da sitzen einige ex dfi jungs und das merkt man


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Jup, ASRock hat inzwischen die Qualität von ASUS für weniger Geld. Aber das ASUS-UEFI ist immernoch das Schönste, erst Recht das der ROG-Serie.  Nur wegen dem BIOS überleg ich mir ein GENE-Z in einen XL-ATX-Tower zu setzen, egal wie shyce das dann aussieht. 

Meine Ranglsite ist momentan:
1. Durch P/L-verhältnis ASRock
2. Dicht gefolgt von ASUS
3. Mit etwas Abstand dahinter MSI
4. Laaaaaange nix. 
5. Gigabyte
Auf diese "Foxconn-nur-montags-Bretter" gehe ich mal nicht ein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

ASRock mausert sich von mir unbemerkt zu einem Riesen globalen Spieler   : Hardwareluxx - ASRock möchte 2012 10 Millionen Mainboards verkaufen
Wenn es so weitergeht wird ASRock Gigabyte ablösen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

ASRock hat Gigabyte schon abgelöst. Nach dieser Aktion hier hat jeder Gigabyte abgelöst. Außerdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern dass Gigabyte überhaupt man Hauptempfehlung war. Das war vorher doch immer ASUS, oder?


----------



## tso92 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

omg ich habe eins von gigabyte (ud5) ......was ein scheißeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Dezember 2011)

tso92 schrieb:
			
		

> omg ich habe eins von gigabyte (ud5) ......was ein scheißeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Genauso wie deine Schreibweise! 

Was solls. ASRock war auch mal naja bescheiden...
Fehler passieren und werden behoben wie man sieht dazu werden diese beim nächsten mal ausgemerzt. Wenn hier jetzt jeder schreibt das Gigabyte schlechte MB's produziert sollten diejenigen sich am Kopp packen und darüber denken was Sie für einen mist Posten!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Was waren da eigentlich für Spannungen eingestellt?


----------



## The Nemesis (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



tso92 schrieb:


> omg ich habe eins von gigabyte (ud5) ......was ein scheißeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 Und im Artikel wird gesagt, was du nun tun kannst.
Also heul nicht rum


----------



## Wolff1975 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

*JZ:*
es gibt keine Rückrufaktion, da nicht nötig... nur der Vertriebsweg  (Händler/distri) soll boards aus Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nur mit neueste F7  BIOS Version vertreiben...
Gigabyte Deutschland steht voll dahinter und gewährt unsicheren Kunden  eine erweiterte Garantie mit sämtlichen kosten, wenn ein schaden  auftreten sollte...
Laut einem telefon gespräch mit timmy in tw (Chef Gigabyte deutschland)

Quelle : Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück - Sockel 2011 - GIGABYTE Forum

Scheint ein Google Übersetzungsfehler zu sein ...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das wird finanziell sicher nicht sehr negativ einschlagen.
> Leute vergesst nicht, dass overclocking den Verlust der Garantie bedeutet und da kann ich nur sagen "selbst Schuld".



Da Gigabyte die Boards aber wegen möglichen Defekten beim Overclocking zurückruft, scheint das in diesem Fall wohl nicht ganz so zu sein. Zudem sind die meisten Hersteller sehr kulant was dieses Thema angeht.
Overclocking Hardware zu verkaufen, und dem Kunden anschließend die Garantie zu verwehren, wird sich kaum eine Hersteller wagen!



> Da hier aber sehr viele meinen, dass OCler und Hardcoregamer das Gro der PC-Gamer-Gemeinde ausmacht wundert mich so manche Aussage nicht mehr. Overclocker sind eine Randgruppe, schnallt das doch endlich mal. Geld wird im lowend und midrange Segment verdient.



Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Ist das dann ok von Gigabyte, nur weil Overclocker eine Randgruppe sind?
Zudem sind Rückrufaktionen immer auch schlecht fürs Image. Viele Leute, auch wenn sie keine Overclocker sind, werden dann eventuell überlegen (auch im Mittelklasse- oder Lowend-Bereich), ob sie sich nicht doch lieber ein Board eines anderen Herstellers kaufen. Und schon ist der finanzielle Schaden da, obwohl eigentlich nur ein paar High-End Boards zurückgerufen werden.


----------



## Snake7 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Ich begang nur 1 Mal den Gigabyte Fehler.
 Aber ich gehoere auch zur Randgruppe von Menschen die aus dem Fehler lernen.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das wird finanziell sicher nicht sehr negativ einschlagen.
> Leute vergesst nicht, dass overclocking den Verlust der Garantie bedeutet und da kann ich nur sagen "selbst Schuld".
> 
> Da hier aber sehr viele meinen, dass OCler und Hardcoregamer das Gro der PC-Gamer-Gemeinde ausmacht wundert mich so manche Aussage nicht mehr. Overclocker sind eine Randgruppe, schnallt das doch endlich mal. Geld wird im lowend und midrange Segment verdient.


 Ahja  Overclocker und Hardcoregamer sind also ne Randgruppe .Ich glaube hier bist du die Randgruppe  mfg.


----------



## Psychodelity (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

na das is ja doll....ich hab noch ein ga770 wollte umrüsten auf ein neues ga board mit intel.aber das macht die sache ja nicht gerade leichter


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das wird finanziell sicher nicht sehr negativ einschlagen.
> Leute vergesst nicht, dass overclocking den Verlust der Garantie bedeutet und da kann ich nur sagen "selbst Schuld".
> 
> Da hier aber sehr viele meinen, dass OCler und Hardcoregamer das Gro der PC-Gamer-Gemeinde ausmacht wundert mich so manche Aussage nicht mehr. Overclocker sind eine Randgruppe, schnallt das doch endlich mal. Geld wird im lowend und midrange Segment verdient.


 

Du vergisst aber auch dass in den Fertig-PCs keine solchen Boards verbaut sind. 

Die, die selber ihre Computer zusammenstellen, haben Ahnung davon und da wird logischerweise auch mal interesserhalber übertaktet.
Ich hatte bestimmt schon über 12 Boards, bisher gabs nur mit Gigabyte Probleme. Asus und MSi war immer Tippeditoppidi


----------



## mmayr (28. Dezember 2011)

Schon wieder brechen Fankriege aus!
Ich hatte mit Asus schlechte Erfahrung--> Service gleich Null

Mein GB Brett rennt Super!

An alle Klugshicer hier: Intel ging auch nicht unter trotz Rückrufaktion!
Jetzt kriegt euch wieder ein und seid friedlich!


----------



## poiu (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

sowas passiert, solange der support greift ist gut



asrock ist auch nicht so super googelt mal nach Z68 Pro3 Gen3 + kein Bildschirmsignal


Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 - Kein Bildschirmsignal


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...k-z68-pro3-gen3-gainward-gtx-570-phantom.html






Cook2211 schrieb:


> Als "Early Adopter" ist man echt zunehmend der Depp.




Siemens Ingenieure habe da ja denn Begriff  Hardware = reift beim Kunden, geprägt  


seit ich mich vom Neuheiten fernhalte spare ich geld und nerven


----------



## MysticBinary82 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



derMaik schrieb:


> Ahja  Overclocker und Hardcoregamer sind also ne Randgruppe .Ich glaube hier bist du die Randgruppe  mfg.


 
Da hat leidet wohl jemand unter realitätsverlust.

Ja klar kann man mal overclocking ausprobieren aber dennoch ändert es nichts an der tatsache, dass Overclocker eine kleine Randgruppe unter den PC Usern sind. Ob ihr das nun mögt oder nicht ist mir reichlich egal aber so sieht es nunmal aus.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Da hat leidet wohl jemand unter realitätsverlust.
> 
> Ja klar kann man mal overclocking ausprobieren aber dennoch ändert es nichts an der tatsache, dass Overclocker eine kleine Randgruppe unter den PC Usern sind. Ob ihr das nun mögt oder nicht ist mir reichlich egal aber so sieht es nunmal aus.


 Das ist nur deine Meinung oder glaubst du, das Leute die sich solche Boards holen dann ihre 250-500€ CPU mit 3ghz laufen lassen? Das zum Thema realitätsverlust!


----------



## LP96 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



Wolff1975 schrieb:


> *JZ:*
> es gibt keine Rückrufaktion, da nicht nötig... nur der Vertriebsweg  (Händler/distri) soll boards aus Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nur mit neueste F7  BIOS Version vertreiben...
> Gigabyte Deutschland steht voll dahinter und gewährt unsicheren Kunden  eine erweiterte Garantie mit sämtlichen kosten, wenn ein schaden  auftreten sollte...
> Laut einem telefon gespräch mit timmy in tw (Chef Gigabyte deutschland)
> ...


 
So hab die News auch geupdated. Es gibt ja jetzt ein US-News die das anspricht und die nicht von einer Rückrufaktion spricht aber von einer Bios-Update Empfehlung.


----------



## The Nemesis (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, so was kommt nie gut bei den Kunden an.
> Ich selber bereue, daß ich mir kein Asus M4E gekauft habe.
> 
> Zum Thema OC, man verliert nicht zwangsläufig die Garantie beim overclocken.
> ...


 Ja aber es geht hier um High-End Boards.
Wenn High-End wegen minderwertiger Komponenten zurückgerufen wird, dann ist da schon etwas im argen und lässt an der allgemeinen Qualität zweifeln.


----------



## mmayr (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



The Nemesis schrieb:


> Ja aber es geht hier um High-End Boards.
> Wenn High-End wegen minderwertiger Komponenten zurückgerufen wird, dann ist da schon etwas im argen und lässt an der allgemeinen Qualität zweifeln.


 
Aha, dürfen deswegen Mercedes, BMW, Audi,..... keine Fehler machen?
Stimmt, nur Fiat und Mazda haben Rückrufaktionen.
So was von einem Käse hier. Bretter werden ausgetauscht und fertig. Wo ist da dein Problem? Die gebens wenigstens zu, dass irgendetwas kaputt ist.


----------



## locoHC (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



derMaik schrieb:


> Ahja  Overclocker und Hardcoregamer sind also ne Randgruppe .Ich glaube hier bist du die Randgruppe  mfg.


Du hast Recht, bei uns in der FH haben sie auch gerade erst 150 High-End-Geräte aufgestellt. Bei der Firma von meinem Kumpel, mit 4000 Clients, wird auch nichts unter i7 mit Wasserkühlung, 24GB RAM und 1024GB SSDs ausgeliefert.



mmayr schrieb:


> Schon wieder brechen Fankriege aus!
> Ich hatte mit Asus schlechte Erfahrung--> Service gleich Null
> 
> Mein GB Brett rennt Super!
> ...


 
Ist bei mir genau das Selbe!

Außerdem.. Warum wird hier groß rumgeheult. Wenn der Support von Gigabyte technisch ausgereizte und dadurch defekte Boards zurück nimmt, ist das doch mehr, als man normalerweise erwarten kann. Bei Asus wurde ich damals wegen sowas ausgelacht. Ist ja nicht so, dass man plötzlich komplett mit Problemen allein gelassen wird. Außerdem heißt es nicht, dass jeder genau diesen Fehler jetzt und sofort haben wird.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



derMaik schrieb:


> Das ist nur deine Meinung oder glaubst du, das Leute die sich solche Boards holen dann ihre 250-500€ CPU mit 3ghz laufen lassen? Das zum Thema realitätsverlust!



Dumm wenn man nicht lesen kann, bzw. das gelesene versteht. Ich bezog das auf die Aussage, dass overclocker keine Randgruppe wären.


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*



The Nemesis schrieb:


> Wenn High-End wegen minderwertiger Komponenten *zurückgerufen* wird, dann  ist da schon etwas im argen und lässt an der allgemeinen Qualität  zweifeln.



Ähm, es wird nichts zurückgerufen, bitte erstmal das Update lesen. Es handelt sich um ein Problem das mit dem BIOS behoben werden kann, laso ein Softwareproblem. Daher ist es auch eher unwahscheinlich das die Bauteile minderwertig sind. Möglicherwise ist die Steuerung der Mosfets fehlerhaft. 

mfg


----------



## Anchorage (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte ruft X79-Mainboards zurück*

Bei mir kommt kein Asrock in den Rechner garantiert nicht. Hatte eines hatt genau eine Woche funktioniert und dann ist mir das Teil kaputt gegangen habe nix gemacht nichtmal OC. Habe dan das Teil einschicken lassen wurde mir genauso wieder zurückgeschickt mit der begründung dass das Asrock nicht kaputt sei. Dann Gigabyte gekauft macht bis jetzt keine mucken. OC AMD Phenom x4 955 3960 MHZ.


----------

